# GMPP Discontinued?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like GM isn't really doing away with the longer warranty in 2016 - they're just making it an extra price option. :cussing:


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I understand and am assuming gmpp canada is in trouble also. I only have one number to contact the websites are like obsolete. Only reason my contract says one thing and what they sent is diffrent even i wonder after reading this if it's gonna happen here.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice to know Eddy . But I have always been able to work on my own vehichles through the years . all 56 of them . now you ask even when I was a toddler oh why of course .. I loved tearing trucks , cars . buses, steamrollers and such up just so me Daddy would take me to the side and teach me how to put IT under the microscope and repair them .. of course we did from time to time give em away when repaired .. we really got a kick out of when July 4 th would roll around and then we would exterminate em along with a bunch of other useless objects of no consequence .. Yeah we had big guns too .. 

Then he took me to the side and said son we are finished with such trivial persuits and taught me about electronics and Xray tube TV's and such .. been doing this all of me miserable life . Yeah all 56 of EM .................................................................................................................................


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Hood Star said:


> I understand and am assuming gmpp canada is in trouble also. I only have one number to contact the websites are like obsolete. Only reason my contract says one thing and what they sent is diffrent even i wonder after reading this if it's gonna happen here.


 The problem is your Dealer might have sold a policy from any of the 100+ companies that sell these plans. I just noticed the G.M. website no longer has a link to the GMPP or even mentions it, now known as the Chevrolet Protection Plan. Is the one number you have located in the U.S. in Chicago?


obermd said:


> Sounds like GM isn't really doing away with the longer warranty in 2016 - they're just making it an extra price option. :cussing:


 Ally has lost the right to market the GMPP Service Contract as of 2016 and G.M. is selling their own backed plan
now known as the GMEPP or Chevrolet Protection Plan which is not a warranty, just an optional aftermarket mechanical breakdown plan


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

It's 18002687676
dunno where that is but that's all I have


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

so the dealerships are still going to allow you to use the GMPP plan that was just bought wont they?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> so the dealerships are still going to allow you to use the GMPP plan that was just bought wont they?


I been using it and gotta use it again soon... If it does "take a dump" we get it pro rated back right? Being in Ohio, they could have said something when I got my 2013 literally just before fall.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

They better or i want my money back I am calling dealer today.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm Sure that they will honor the warranties sold. This means that the previous company is no longer selling new plans for new GM vehicles. The effect is the company is being phased out.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

At the user end, your GMPP will be handled as it always has....the change will be transparent.

According to the administrators that handle claims, the new program has service restrictions (non covered repairs) that have and will be continued to be covered by GMPP.

I have been aware of this coming change for well over a year and am not concerned.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With Ally loosing the contract it makes me wonder if GM is finally cutting the financial cords to them. Ally used to be GM's loan and leasing arm.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GMAC became Ally after the banking blowup in 2008.
In GMAC's case, this was a result of the deep involvement with real estate financing.....a serious cash flow problem ensued.

The change to Ally was a step in restructuring, knowing that it would be divested from G.M. sometime in 2016.
Since GMAC was the underwriter for the GM Protection Plan, it was also going to have to be seperated when administration became controlled by Ally under the same agreement.

As the letter provided reads, both programs will be available through GM dealers but there are some additional financial benifits to the dealer if they sell the new program.

I apologize for being a bit vague at this writing......I anticipate being able to dissect each contract in the next few months.

With the limited info I've been able to get, the original GMPP seems to have better coverage/time/mileage options.

Once the dealers have the new access program in place for the claim proceedure I'll know more as well.

Rob


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

There may be a silver lining here, at least for new purchasers of the plan. The dealer mark up on these plans is 100%. How do I know this? Found it first on the internet but then experienced it myself when I bought a 2013 AWD Taurus. Dealer wanted $2400 for the plan. I bought it directly from Ford the day after I got the car home and paid $1200. It sounds like you might be able to do the same now with Chevrolet. Before I purchased the plan directly from Ford on their web site, I made sure that their plan is directly run and financed by Ford and not by a third party like most of the plans. I have heard nothing but horror stories about trying to get claims paid from those 3rd party shysters.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Hood Star said:


> It's 18002687676
> dunno where that is but that's all I have


The good news is that's a GMPP number. Again you should still enjoy all the protection sold to you under this plan, except dealers get snarky with certain plans and the way they are treated. This was sold as the Cadillac of protection plans and I'm surprised G.M. cut ties with this operation, at least in name only. A contract is a contract, and Ally is a solid company yet many of these plans can and do turn to Jell-o and just fold. Even the late Billy Mays had a Car Warranty along with an Obama like Health plan before he passed. Can you imagine going in for Brain surgery under the Billy Mays plan?


----------



## vietvet7071 (Sep 26, 2017)

I bought my Malibu on 2/13/2016 and was sold a Major Guard warranty from Ally! If GM quit supporting the use of dealer computer systems then 
Is my policy any good? Why was I sold one?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

vietvet7071 said:


> I bought my Malibu on 2/13/2016 and was sold a Major Guard warranty from Ally! If GM quit supporting the use of dealer computer systems then
> Is my policy any good? Why was I sold one?


Yes they can simply place a phone call to verify coverage. Your policy is a good investment and offers piece of mind. Trust the fine folks over at Ally, just don't bank with them, they suck!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

vietvet7071 said:


> I bought my Malibu on 2/13/2016 and was sold a Major Guard warranty from Ally! If GM quit supporting the use of dealer computer systems then
> Is my policy any good? Why was I sold one?


You purchassed the better program.......Ya done good!

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Dealers, in this case Chevrolet, have two available plans to market over and above the various, dubious quality programs that are also out there and sometimes marketed by dealers because they are more profitable. Those secondary programs are why service contracts have a bad name......they are designed to deny claims based on wear.

Anyways, The Chevrolet Protection Plan is the newest plan that the dealer has to offer.
If you compare it to the Ally Premiere Major Guard coverages you will find the Chevrolet program has some glaring deficiencies. Minimal audio equipment coverage would be one example.

The Ally Major Guard essentially mirrors the GM Major Guard it replaced with the same, very few exclusions.....Most dealer service departments prefer this program since it shields the customer from repair expense better and payment to the dealer is immediate once a repair is completed.

Replaced wifes 10 year old,08 Malibu the beginning of this month.......It had a six year Major Guard that was renewed for four more years...10 year total coverage.
This was a great car with one exception.....it was a first year model.....and first year models can be, uh.....troublesome, since the consumer often ends up being a test monkey for a lot of new technology.

The car experienced several failures, some, not so expensive, some, very expensive. Over the life of the two programs, GMPP paid a total of $7650.00 (rounded off) in repairs not counting week long rentals.
Several C/D players (6 disc) a trans, cam cover resealing, axle shaft(s) struts, p/s rack and later, a p/s pump. At least six door lock actuators and two remote transmitters.
You get the drift.

We replaced the car with a 2017 Trax AWD Premier. She liked my 2015, so, here we are......With a 10 year Ally Major Guard.
I'm semi retired, a mechanic, now age 67......NO, I don't want to service the wifes car for free, thankyou......Ally, here it comes!

Naturally, I enter this purchass planning no failures.....like health insurance.....you are betting you will get sick, the insurance company is betting you won't.......I'm OK if we never use it, just like the service contract.....but it is there for piece of mind.

Rob


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Off subject, just purchased a car with a 100k mile warranty 2 days ago and just checked and it's through CNA. So I should be good right?


----------

